# Mochi got neutered today! - Found ear infection...



## letter4tony (Jan 30, 2009)

So just got a call from the doctor at Carnagie Hill Vets were our vet is, and heard that Mochi's procedure went perfect, neutered, chipped, and 4 baby teeth extracted because they gave him double canines.

Also found out that Mochi has an ear infection, yeast or whatever, and said they will speak to us regarding a hypoallergenic diet. Mochi had some sort of ear irritation when we took him for his rabies shot, Doctor gave us some meds, we applied, and that was that.

Now he has an ear infection this time, and I've always noticed a lot on how he likes to scratch his ears, even in the middle of the night to rumble the bed and even cause me to wake up.

Mochi eats NV Raw medallions, with Probiotics and my suspicion is the probiotics, becuase isn't raw hypoallergenic?

Thanks


----------



## kgiese (Apr 18, 2007)

Hank was prone to ear infections all the time. We had him to the vet every 2-3 months. The vet had me change his food (he was on Biljac - recommended by the breeder), and since then he's never had another infection. We have him on Costco's Kirkland dog food for small dogs. He loves it.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Glad Mochi came through the neuter okay, sorry he's got an ear infection. Is the vet sure the ear infection is related to food allergies and not environmental (Tess has chronic ear infections because of her environmental allergies). Perhaps he's looking to eliminate food as the source of the allergy first since it's easier than figuring out environmental.

Regarding NV Raw Medallions - both of my dogs were allergic to them (all "flavors"). Once I stopped the medallions Cody stopped chewing on his feet. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm feeling very lucky that Mojo's baby teeth all came out on their own, since Mochi is from the same litter, and another pup from that litter also had a couple of canines pulled. But then I wonder, is the difference in the dogs, or in the vets? 

How much does Mochi weigh now? Mojo is 13 pounds, at 7 months old exactly today.


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

I think all NV has carrots and they are quite sweet. That natural sugar can give dogs yeasty ears. It happened to some of my dogs. So I found a veggie blend with no carrots and the problem went away.


----------



## letter4tony (Jan 30, 2009)

I need a branndddddd of Raw diet for my boy! Mochi is a little less than 10lbs. He's a lean machine. He's fixed, in his lamp shade, and very happy. We've had such great success, that even my girlfriend has brought up getting a second buddy for him!!!

I don't know if it's a trap, but I agreed, but definitely not this year... maybe next year.

But it does seem he's allergic to the chicken flavor. He scratches his ears very much. We're going to have a talk with the doctor next week..


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Feel better Mochi!


----------

